# Topics > AI in car and transport >  Stella Era, autonomous moving charging station, Solar Team Eindhoven, Eindhoven, Netherlands

## Airicist

Developer - Solar Team Eindhoven

solarteameindhoven.nl/stella-family

----------


## Airicist

Stella Era autonomously seeks the sun

Published on Jul 4, 2019




> In 2019, Solar Team Eindhoven presented their new solar car: Stella Era. She is able to autonomously search sunny parking spots and drive to them. Using this intelligence, she optimises the energy harvested from the Sun.
> 
> Since Stella Era is so efficient, she has plenty of energy to share. As can be seen in this video, she is able to share her energy with other electric vehicles using a regular electric charger socket.
> 
> This makes her world's first solar-powered family car that autonomously seeks the sun.
> 
> We start a new Era of sharing energy from electric vehicle to electric vehicle.
> 
> Thanks to DD-Com for this render of the new Stella Era.

----------


## Airicist

The unveiling of Stella Era

Published on Jul 9, 2019




> The official recording of the Stella Era unveiling event.
> 
> Solar Team Eindhoven, a team of 26 young innovators, has been working on the fourth generation in the Stella family. An innovative new concept was released on the 4th of July: Stella Era, the energy sharing solar car.
> 
> Stella Era has a range of 1200 km and can autonomously drive to find the optimal place in the sun.
> Any unused energy in the battery pack of the solar car can be used for charging other electric vehicles.
> 
> In October 2019, Solar Team Eindhoven will compete with Stella Era in the Bridgestone World Solar Challenge in Australia. In this challenge, the car will drive 3000 km through the outback of Australia.

----------


## Airicist

Meet the future of solar vehicles: Stella Era

Oct 3, 2019




> In just a year, Solar Team Eindhoven has designed, developed and tested a new concept in the solar era: Stella Era. Stella Era is the latest edition of the company's solar vehicles. 
> 
> Using this video, we want to explain the thought process behind Stella Era. Why is important that the mobility of the future is able to share energy with each other? How come Stella Era is so efficient? Can Stella Era drive to the sun on her own?

----------

